# Triệu chứng rối loạn tiêu hóa ở trẻ và cách xử trí hiệu quả



## Luna96 (13/12/19)

Rối loạn tiêu hoá là nguyên nhân trực tiếp cản trở quá trình tăng trưởng của trẻ. Đây là một trong những chứng bệnh phổ biến ở trẻ nhỏ, các bậc cha mẹ cần hiểu và nắm rõ các biểu hiện bệnh lý và hệ luỵ để kịp thời xử trí, cũng như phòng bệnh cho con.







Rối loạn tiêu hoá là nguyên nhân trực tiếp cản trở quá trình tăng trưởng của trẻ. Đây là một trong những chứng bệnh phổ biến ở trẻ nhỏ, các bậc cha mẹ cần hiểu và nắm rõ các biểu hiện bệnh lý và hệ luỵ để kịp thời xử trí, cũng như phòng bệnh cho con.
Hệ tiêu hoá của trẻ nhỏ chưa hoàn thiện rất dễ khiến trẻ mắc phải các chứng rối loạn tiêu hóa khi thay đổi chế độ ăn đột ngột. Tuy không phải là bệnh nguy hiểm nhưng với những trẻ thường xuyên có biểu hiện bất thường ở đường tiêu hóa, khả năng hấp thụ và cung cấp đủ các chất dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể bị ảnh hưởng, trở thành nguyên nhân trực tiếp dẫn đến suy dinh dưỡng ở trẻ khi diễn tiến lâu dài. Những biểu hiện bệnh lý tiêu hóa thường gặp ở trẻ em gồm:

*Nôn trớ*

Nôn trớ hay trào ngược dạ dày là tình trạng thức ăn sau khi nuốt xuống dạ dày bị đẩy trở ngược lên trên. Có đến 2/3 trẻ nhỏ gặp phải tình trạng này trong những tháng đầu đời do đường tiêu hoá của trẻ chưa hoàn thiện. Khi cấu trúc hệ tiêu hoá của trẻ dần hoàn thiện, tình trạng này sẽ thoái lui.
Gần đây, nhiều nghiên cứu chỉ ra mối quan hệ mật thiết ở những trẻ bị bệnh trào ngược dạ dày và tình trạng hen suyễn. Ngoài ra, trẻ bị bệnh trào ngược có thể bị viêm tai, viêm xoang, sụt cân, suy dinh dưỡng, chậm lớn và về lâu dài có thể đưa tới những rối loạn phát triển hành vi.





_Rối loạn tiêu hoá là bệnh thường gặp ở trẻ nhỏ do hệ tiêu tiêu hoá chưa hoàn chỉnh_

*Táo bón*

Táo bón là triệu chứng của nhiều bệnh lý khác nhau và rất hay gặp ở trẻ nhỏ vì hệ tiêu hoá chưa hoàn thiện, dễ gặp “trục trặc” khi tiếp nhận các thực phẩm khó tiêu hoá: thức ăn cứng, chứa quá nhiều dầu mỡ, hay các loại đạm nóng khó tiêu,…Thực tế cho thấy, khi bị táo bón trẻ dễ dàng bỏ bữa, biếng ăn, lâu ngày cơ thể không hấp thụ các chất dinh dưỡng, khoáng chất cần thiết, khiếntrẻ bị suy dinh dưỡng, còi xương, chậm phát triển so với những trẻ cùng trang lứa.

*Đi ngoài phân sống*

Là biểu hiện của loạn khuẩn đường ruột, do tình trạng mất cân bằng giữa lợi khuẩn và hại khuẩn trong ruột. Đường ruột của người bình thường có một hệ vi sinh vật sống cộng sinh với 85% lợi khuẩn và 15% hại khuẩn. Với hệ tiêu hoá khoẻ mạnh thì tỷ lệ này được duy trì, đường ruột sẽ ở trạng thái cân bằng tốt, các quá trình tiêu hóa, hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng, thải trừ chất độc hại diễn ra bình thường. Ngược lại, khi tỷ lệ trên bị phá vỡ, lượng lợi khuẩn giảm xuống, hại khuẩn có dịp sinh sôi, tạo ra tình trạng loạn khuẩn đường ruột với các triệu chứng thường gặp, như: đi ngoài phân lỏng, phân sống, đôi khi có lẫn chất nhầy, có thể kèm theo đầy bụng.





_Hệ tiêu hoá chưa hoàn chỉnh khiến bé dễ mắc các bệnh đường tiêu hoá, ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến quá trình tăng trưởng cả thể chất lẫn trí não_

*Tiêu chảy*

Trẻ đi ngoài ra phân lỏng như nước trên 3 lần một ngày thì được coi là tiêu chảy. Khi tiêu chảy nhiều hay kéo dài trẻ dễ bị mất nước, mất chất điện giải, nghiêm trọng nhất có thể dẫn tới tử vong nếu không được xử trí kịp thời. Khi trẻ bị tiêu chảy, ngoài việc bù nước, điện giải, cần cho trẻ ăn uống đầy đủ dinh dưỡng, ăn những thức ăn giàu dinh dưỡng nhưng loãng, dễ tiêu hoá để giúp cơ thể mau phục hồi.

*Làm gì để phòng tránh rối loạn tiêu hoá cho trẻ?*

Giải pháp hiệu quả nhất là cần xây dựng hệ tiệu hoá cho trẻ tốt ngay từ đầu. Việc củng cố đường tiêu cho trẻ ngay từ những năm tháng đầu đời sẽ tạo nền tảng vững chắc cho sự phát triển toàn diện của trẻ trong tương lai: giúp trẻ cao lớn, khoẻ mạnh và thông minh hơn.
Sữa công thức dinh dưỡng chất lượng cao, chứa thành phần đạm dễ hấp thu. Riso Opti Gold của NutifFoodlà sản phẩm giúp nuôi dưỡng hệ tiêu hoá chưa hoàn thiện của trẻ khoẻ mạnh ngay từ đầu, hỗ trợngăn ngừa rối loạn tiêu hoá hiệu quả.
Riso Opti Gold được bổ sung sữa non Colostrum dễ tiêu hoá cùng các loại đạm dễ hấp thunhưLactoferrin, đạm Whey giàu Alpha lactalbumin,cung cấp các Axit amin thiết yếu, đặc biệtlàhệ dưỡng chất Synbiotics giúptrẻ dễ hấp thu, tăng cường sức khỏe cho đường tiêu hóa còn chưa hoàn thiện của trẻ.





_Uống Riso Opti Gold mỗi ngày giúp xây dựng hệ tiêu hoá của trẻ khoẻ mạnh ngay từ đầu và ngăn ngừa rối loạn tiêu hoá hiệu quả_

Ngoài ra, công thức đặc chế của Riso Opti Gold còn cung cấp các dưỡng chất và vitamin thiết yếugiúp tăng cường sức đề kháng, bảo vệ trẻ khỏe mạnh trước các tác nhân gây hại từ môi trường, đồngthời hỗ trợ phát triển não bộ và thị giác, giúp tăng cân và tăng chiều cao tối ưu. Hàm lượng DHA trong thành phần sữa mỗi ngày đáp ứng theo khuyến nghị của các chuyên gia Y tế thế giới FAO/WHO (2010).
Sản phẩm RISO OPTI GOLD của NutiFood được đảm bảo chất lượng bởi HỆ THỐNG QUẢN LÝ CHẤT LƯỢNG ABS-QE HOA KỲ.
Nguồn : Triệu chứng rối loạn tiêu hóa ở trẻ


----------

